# Yep.



## lhart (Oct 25, 2005)

56cm
2007 Chorus&Record
Fulcrums

Es muy bueno cuz it handles like it's supposed to.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice! I like the orange color.


----------



## lhart (Oct 25, 2005)

*a wee bit more*

still waiting to get some better photos...
the weather/my free time is not so conducive.
anyway, here's another from the 1st couple of minutes of ownership.

undoubtedly, the more it's ridden, the better it's getting.

(I got a stoopid deal on it, and mi hermosa was muy appreciative)


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is a really nice bike, but I don't think the crank is a 2007 Record or Chorus Ultra Torque. The brakes definitely look like the new 2007 Record stuff. Any which way you slice it, it is still a really nice bike. My 2007 Record groupo is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I just wish I had the time tomorrow to work on building my bike. Have a great time riding that beauty.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey fabs, who'd you get your record gruppo through? Thanks.

BTW Ihart, LOVE the orange C50. My fav color on the C50's!! I'm jealous...sniffle...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I ordered the groupo from 11speed. It ran me $1,270 with shipping, which I am completely happy with. Customer service is a little rough, but the savings is worth it if I get everything in order tomorrow.

I placed the order on October 27 and according to the e-mail I received Monday with the tracking number, I should be receiving it today, November 15. I sent an e-mail last Monday about the order and received a reply last Wednesday that the hold up was because they were out of Italian threaded BB cups. Now, I also placed an order for 2007 Campy Record hubs from Lickbike early last week and they have not shipped either. Granted, Lickbike has an 800 number and I called it yesterday. A guy named BIll immediately picked up the phone and knew exactly what was going on with my order because it was sitting right next to him waiting for the rear hub to come in. He said he thinks I will have it next week.

I'll order from 11 speed again. Right now, I am thinking about building 2 more bikes for the spring and am thinking about ordering two 2007 Chorus sets from them. I am going to try to get back into racing and I don't want to use my Cristallo for crits unless there is a huge hill in the crit or for time trials. I can still use my 20 year old steel bike with downtube shifters for the crit, so the more important of the 2 will be the time trial bike. Right now I am leaning toward the Bianchi D2 Crono because the Colnago Crono is way too expensive. The crit bike will be either a Colnago Dream HX or a Colnago Active Plus 2, but that might have to wait until the end of 2007 or I might be going through a divorce.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Great deal on the record stuff. Ain't no way I'd race my nago either! Especially when getting back into it. Better to race that free stuff and save the good thing for yourself. (datin' yourself with those downtube shifters - I LOVE it! You'll come off as some old hardcore sprinter...SWEET) Sounds like your going to have a blast next season with all those choices and goodies to choose from. Have fun and post those pics of the Cristallo so we can all drool over our computer screens!!! BTW, I also have not told the missus about my little C50 hiding over at my LBS...hehehe...the extremes we old dawgs go to!!!


----------



## lhart (Oct 25, 2005)

*good eye*

The cranks and bb are 2006 Record, by choice.
All of the other Campy is 2007 Chorus, and the Fulcrums are 2007 too.

It is a fast bike. In a paceline, sprinting for a gap, grunting up something really steep, bombing a long straight descent, whipping through some bumpy back roads...
Get your contact points right, & it flat out boogies.

Interestingly, when you're totally hanging on by a thread, maxed to the max, you can forget about _trying_ to ride this thing, b/c it remains totally brainless.
No caveats w/regards to manners, it's an easy riding bike that will go as hard as you want.
I really really really like it.

I spent a lot of time checking out top tier framesets, and I kept coming back to the Colnago geo charts. It came down to which one, and it had to be from Cambiago.
Once I got to that point, no other choice but the C50...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, that bike just looks like it was made to go fast. I struggled with the decision myself, and it took me a couple of months to finally decide on a frame. At first, I was debating between manufacturers. Then, after I settled on Colnago, I was debating between the Dream HP, the Cristallo, and the C-50. I decided on the Cristallo because it is supposed to be stiffer than the C-50 and a smoother ride than the Dream. I might be using the Dream for crits though, but am leaning toward the Active Plus 2, so I will not cry too hard when I wreck. Notice, I didn't say if. As a junior, I was a cat 3 before I quit, so I know what it is like riding with guys that are new to the sport. Guys that cannot hold a line going through a corner. Guys that think 4 wide can fit through a corner when 3 wide is all she can take. Guys that half wheel in the middle of the pack and then wonder why they went down, taking 20 other guys with them. All of my wrecks were in crits. Not a single wreck on a road race. Of course, the crits are the most exciting too and the ones where you want to be up front as much as possible.

I'll be dating myself with the downtube shifters, but it will be fun to race that bike again. If it ends up being a serious disadvantage, then I'll just buy the new bike.

By the way, the Record groupo arrived this morning and I am stuck working all of today and having to go to dinner with my family this evening for my sister's birthday. It is tough to walk by all the parts spread out on the counter and not be able to work on my bike. Ah, the agony.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

It going to be a looooooooonnnnnnnngggggggg day for you, but a great day too! Have fun!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love the 2006 Rabobank color scheme. It's one of my favorites. Nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------

